# Schwinn motorbike hanging tank on eBay looks pretty nice



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 14, 2020)

Schwinn motorbike hanging tank on eBay looks pretty nice... cats out of the bag on this one should go for a good amount of change Looks like it’s in good condition


----------



## John G04 (Jul 14, 2020)

Real shame if he has the rest of the parts. Looks like it was a really nice bike









						VINTAGE PRE WAR SCHWINN MOTOR BIKE TANK 1930'S ORIGINAL MEN'S BICYCLE PART  | eBay
					

It has the original paint. The door hinge and latch work properly. There are no dents in the tank.



					rover.ebay.com
				













						VINTAGE PRE WAR SCHWINN MOTOR BIKE BICYCLE FRAME 1930'S ORIGINAL MEN'S BIKE  | eBay
					

The serial number is at the bottom of the crank. The number is R6327.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 14, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Real shame if he has the rest of the parts. Looks like it was a really nice bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Says he has more parties going to list but I don’t know if he has the whole thing you’re right about that does look like it was a nice Bike


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 15, 2020)

Go baby go she’s getting up there now


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jul 16, 2020)

It was up to $3500, now it’s down to $2100. Fun times!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 16, 2020)

OldSkipTooth said:


> It was up to $3500, now it’s down to $2100. Fun times!



That sounds more like it 3500 Damn you get almost the whole bike for that


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 16, 2020)

OldSkipTooth said:


> It was up to $3500, now it’s down to $2100. Fun times!




Now we know what it's going to take to knock down the current high bidder. Unless he retracts, it'll take a $3500 bid to be on top of v***7. Anyone taking bets?


----------



## biker (Jul 17, 2020)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> That sounds more like it 3500 Damn you get almost the whole bike for that



You sure can. That Placerville bike was a bit more and turned out great.


----------



## catfish (Jul 17, 2020)

OldSkipTooth said:


> It was up to $3500, now it’s down to $2100. Fun times!




Someone got cold feet, or their wife found out....


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 21, 2020)

Well let’s see who’s going to pay up for a great tank two hours to go


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jul 21, 2020)

up over 3Gs with 7 minutes to go...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 21, 2020)

$3050 takes it that was a nice tank But I think you could Almost get the whole bike for that


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 21, 2020)

This is the tank to get....


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jul 22, 2020)

Rust_Trader said:


> This is the tank to get....
> 
> View attachment 1232994



Def a killer tank


----------



## catfish (Jul 22, 2020)

PlasticNerd said:


> Def a killer tank



Thanks


----------



## PlasticNerd (Jul 22, 2020)

Who has a pair of fenders that would match a similar bike and tank?


----------



## ninolecoast (Aug 1, 2020)

Tank is back on Ebay.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 1, 2020)

ninolecoast said:


> Tank is back on Ebay.




That's impossible! haha!



This is a tank off of a Men's Pre War Schwinn Motor Bike.  It has the original paint.  There are some scratches and surface rust but it is not rusted out.  The door hinge and latch work properly.  There are no dents in the tank.  Please look at the photos carefully and email with any questions.  Buyer to pay $25 shipping in lower 48 states USA.


*This item is being relisted because of a non-paying bidder.*


----------



## PlasticNerd (Aug 6, 2020)

Non paying bidder?? Like a friend bidding it up? Isn’t that illegal? I smell a shill- it’s been relisted twice right?


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 6, 2020)

Change seller ID to  "1CrookedCop"


----------

